
Stardog 4: Polyglot Graph Database - kendallgclark
http://stardog.com/
======
okram
The TinkerPop3 integration in Stardog4 is impressive. The underlying specified
OWL/RDFS schema allows Gremlin to traverser the implicit/reasoned edges. This
is the best RDF/PropertyGraph-hybrid system I've seen.

[http://docs.stardog.com/#_property_graphs](http://docs.stardog.com/#_property_graphs)

------
kendallgclark
Supports semantic graphs (RDF, SPARQL, OWL, rules) _and_ TinkerPop 3, Gremlin,
property graphs interchangeably.

